# Dilation of a Mitrofanoff



## fortned (Aug 22, 2014)

Can someone tell me what the CPT code would be for a dilation of a Mitrofanoff channel? Below is the op note.

After adequate induction of general anesthesia, the patient was placed in the
supine position on the operating table and prepped and draped in the usual
sterile fashion.  The Mitrofanoff channel was gently probed with a McCrea sound.
 There was clearly a normal lumen and the catheter preferentially going into a
false passage.  As a result, a guidewire was passed through the Mitrofanoff down
a good portion of the channel and into the bladder without difficulty.  The
Mitrofanoff was then dilated to 14 French.  There was some resistance at the
fascial layer but the dilators would easily pass.  This was done to a 16 French
dilator and then a 14 French council tip catheter was placed over a guidewire as
well as a guidewire which held a 5-French angle tipped catheter.  The 14 French
catheter went easily and was secured in the bladder with a balloon.  Her Foley
catheter that had been placed in the emergency room was removed and the
Mitrofanoff catheter plugged.  She tolerated the procedure well.  There were no
complications.  All sponge, needle and instrument counts were reported to the
surgeon as correct.


----------

